# [Czech NR] 3x3 Rubiks cube 11.09 average - Lukas Pohořelický



## Z3us (Sep 18, 2014)

I just done this average on competition :3 it coloud be better if I didnt done mistake at 3th solve in PLL


----------



## Randomno (Sep 18, 2014)

Very nice. Shame about that third solve (3rd, not 3th BTW), at least it was only an easier alg like H/Z/U that you messed up.


----------



## Z3us (Sep 18, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Very nice. Shame about that third solve (3rd, not 3th BTW), at least it was only an easier alg like H/Z/U that you messed up.



yeah I was realy angry for myself after that  I thought that its U perm it it was Z perm  normally I do not have these mistakes  and thank you for that repair


----------

